# can you frag colts



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

For who ever has seen those pics of the new colt I put in my 75, I was wondering if those can be fragmented?

I'm sure they can I was just wondering a god way to go about doing it, and I was wanting to put the cloned frag in my clown tank, and pray that it takes off.

I d wanna wait til my colt starts growing though, its doing realy good since the last time I reported


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Havent you only had a a couple weeks? I would give it a couple months, just to make sure the coral is not on its way downhill in your tank (no offense).


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes i would make sure its thriving in your tank first. But to answer your question, Yes they can be fragmented by cutting them and rubberbanding the clipping to a piece of rock to attatch to.
I dont want to see ya tomarrow posting on you cut up your coral and its withering away.
Slow down grass hopper.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

colts can be funny, sometimes you can frag them often with no problems, sometimes if you frag it, either the whole colony or the frag will turn to goop and rot.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

illnino said:


> colts can be funny, sometimes you can frag them often with no problems, sometimes if you frag it, either the whole colony or the frag will turn to goop and rot.


This is what happened to a huge colt colony i had in my 75. the colt took up about 1/4 of the tank, and was obviously thriving. i cut it down to 1/2 the size. Within maybe idk 2weeks to 6weeks it started to rot and within 3 days was just gone. No trace of it on the rock at all.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Havent you only had a a couple weeks? I would give it a couple months, just to make sure the coral is not on its way downhill in your tank (no offense).


no offense takin, and in my defense danny I just seen you post telling me not to get any more coral for a while and I think you are right.

I may how ever get some coral to go into my forty gl., just xenias though.

I will give my colt a few months to thrive , and then go about cliping it.

by the ill have a lil more expierence under my belt.

thanks peeps.

oh, and by the way my colt, is doing really good.

So far.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ironically my colt answered my ? for me it died but a piece of its debree lives on floating around in my tank.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Trillion said:


> ironically my colt answered my ? for me it died but a piece of its debree lives on floating around in my tank.


That sucks to hear.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

nah dosent suck to bad since frags of it is still alive.

I've even tied it down to a rock and its growing now, and just the other day I saw another piece of it floating around in the tank.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Trillion said:


> I saw another piece of it floating around in the tank.


That dosen't sound normal


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

whats not normal about it?

just wondering?


----------

